# Stick Blenders



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I am getting ready to replce my stick blender, it is not staying together after all the use. It is not a commercial one. What do you all use?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Cuisinart that has held up quite well for me. I think it's about 3 years old now and I make 40-100 lbs of soap a week with it. Caroline


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Waring-Commercial-WSB33X-Immersion-3-Gallon/dp/B00AWN0YVU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_7 I love it! 
Vicki highly recommended getting a Waring so I went with that, and am not sorry!


----------



## Joan (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a simple goat milk soap receipe I can do, I don't mind a large batch I would like to do about 48 bars at a time like 4 to 5 oz bars .Does anyone have a nice goat milk soap receipe that's simple that you can just use any essential or fragrant oils to that would be simple to make I have made soap before but cant seem to get the batch down to the 48 bars nor can I find just a simple lye base soap receipe that I can add any essential oils or fragrance oils to Help???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Joan, the walmart recipe is in the recipe sticky at the top, if it's not there ask again, I can type it out tomorrow. It is the recipe I teach and also a recipe most have used, and then tweaked as they go. Vicki


----------



## Joan (Jul 19, 2013)

*making soap a simple soaps receipe*

Thanks Vicki I appreciate it looks to be a good recipe..


----------

